# Dometic / Cramer Hob Worktop Seal & Ring Grommets



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Spoke to Leisure Spares who inform me the hob seal is only available in black and is £11+VAT - ok, not so bad.

But the little grey grommets that hold the rings in place... £28+VAT for 8! (only two rings).

Does anyone know of an alternative supplier / product?

Cheers


----------



## macard (Jan 24, 2008)

www.leisureshopdirect.com have them on back order at the moment, supposed to be in soon.

Leisureshopdirect


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We should be able to get the grommets from any caravan shop, probably black but does it really matter what colour they are?

They weren't very expensive when we bought ours from CaravanTech in Sussex.

Joe


Joe


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

joedenise said:


> We should be able to get the grommets from any caravan shop, probably black but does it really matter what colour they are?


Gromets can be dayglo orange for all I care, but the seal for the hob to the worktop would be better white to match the sink.

Will try some camping shops when I get back - but was hoping to find some online at some point. Not desperate but would like to replace them at some point.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Addie said:


> But the little grey grommets that hold the rings in place... £28+VAT for 8! (only two rings).
> 
> Does anyone know of an alternative supplier / product?
> 
> Cheers


Can't help with a supplier but if I needed them I would strip a bit of cable (Grey is a popular colour in the size you need) and then cut to length and pop them into the holes and bingo job done 

Another alternative might be to wrap the four 'prongs' with self amalgamating tape (About two inches would do it) and when inserted into the holes the effect would be the same.

I wouldn't even contemplate paying £28+VAT for the little blighters but then my wife tells me I'm a scinflint :lol: (Whatever that is :!: )


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

If I understand the original post correctly we are talking about the pan support grommets on cramer/dometic hobs.
These grommets can be a problem - a previous post suggestions include pvc flex insulation!! Use this and other such materials and you will end up with a molten mess on your hop.
The original grommets are, I have been told, made of silicone to withstand the heat from the burner flame and conducted heat from the pan supports. I had a couple fail the first time I used the hob on a new van. Dometic spares were very unco-operative when I tried to obtain replacements so it would be helpful if anyone who has done so could post details. I have no idea why the odd one or two fail but it seems to be a common problem judging by the number of vans on forecourts with the offending parts missing!


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

C.A.T TANKS 36p each 08707572324


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all......just received 10 white grommets for our Cramer hob from the Dometic Centre which happens to be Southdowns, Portsmouth. The original one's are grey, rubber of a different profile. The new white replacements are of a harder material but seem okay, locking the pan support legs firmly in place; jury still out on how they perform longer term. The replacements where 50p each plus postage, received within 24 hrs........Crindle.


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dinger and Crindle!!  

Wonder why it is, in this day and age, that these are not wholly reliable?

Will try to get some ordered today.


----------

